# Texas Police Issue Warning After Several Craigslist Users Robbed



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/07/06/police-issue-warning-after-several-craigslist-users-robbed/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I always meet in busy parking lots like Lowes, KMart, etc...

When I sold the brute, RIGHT after the guy loaded it up & handed me the cash I turned around & there was a janky ole white care parked RIGHT behind my truck w/ some sketchy looking guys standing by it... I tucked the cash in my left pocket and put my hand on my right side which is where the Springfield .40XD was hiding  They must have just stopped to talk though b/c as I walked back to my truck they pulled off. I was ready for them though.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

when i sold my brute it was too a friend so im good but when i sold my honda the two people that came to buy it where a little sketchy and in there 40's but it was me and a friend but still never know what can happen.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I usually have someone with me but if I am by myself I'm prepared


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i got a big ole buddy i like to carry with me... and a 1911 thats pretty dang straight shooting... lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i sold some stuff on there and a guy from about 200 miles away came to get it..sounded odd for some one to drive that far ..so we loaded the truck ,took a friend and the 44...but the ol' fella was a good guy no probs at all...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i have bought and sold stuff on there and i always try to meet in the day time and in a public place never at my home


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I never bring the $$ with me. Meet, see what I'm buying and get the cash then (normally have it close by). And make sure I look like I have no $$ anyway......old ratty work cloths or look like you just left the set of Trailer Park Boys.

Or bring a very large buddy(s).


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

just carry ur gun holstered..show it...nobody will mess wit u, trust me


----------

